# Completing Jobs and Estimating Time???



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I am looking to enter into commercial plowing. I will be working with my new 2011 turbo diesel f250 and boss xt.

I was wondering if someone could help with understanding how to space out or know your capacity while snow plowing commercial spots.

I.E. (and this is obviously depending on how the weather is operating at the present day)
- do you stay on top a job the whole time as snow is coming down?
- do you branch off to do multiple lots and if so how to do you do it to keep everyone happy?
- do you have a rotation systems, etc?

I know the examples are bland, but I hope someone could shine some light on the subject. 

Thank you and look forward to responses


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

SmartScapes;1097334 said:


> I am looking to enter into commercial plowing. I will be working with my new 2011 turbo diesel f250 and boss xt.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help with understanding how to space out or know your capacity while snow plowing commercial spots.
> 
> ...


Im not trying to be a Richard here....But have you thought about sub-contracting for a larger Snow plowing contractor in your area for a Year or so.....You could learn the ropes as far a commercial plowing goes...Then branch out on your own....


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ good suggestion and I am currently entertaining that idea. 

But that seems like micro managing to its fullest and something I would like to start to do internally. 

But before you take on commercial or even residential jobs if they are sub contracted out or not how do you plan to tackle them in a timely fashion?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

SmartScapes;1097451 said:


> ^^ good suggestion and I am currently entertaining that idea.
> 
> But that seems like micro managing to its fullest and something I would like to start to do internally.
> 
> But before you take on commercial or even residential jobs if they are sub contracted out or not how do you plan to tackle them in a timely fashion?


I honestly think you should go the Sub-contractor route..Atleast for a year.....That way you will get a true picture of what it takes to do the job in this industry....:salute:


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

With Sub-Contracting I would look at finding a company capable of on the job at hand? Would you say its best to stay involved completely (i.e. directing them exactly what is need and when it is needed), etc?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Your routing and protocol questions cannot be answered easily, or with an over simplified statement.

Mr. Matson is trying to give you good advice. Different companies will have different resources and responses while executing their plans. The customer's needs and requirements must always be met no matter what.

You will be exposed to this by gaining experience and working for (and with) a larger and busy contractor....and most importantly by being very observant in their operations.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

SmartScapes;1097334 said:


> I am looking to enter into commercial plowing. I will be working with my new 2011 turbo diesel f250 and boss xt.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help with understanding how to space out or know your capacity while snow plowing commercial spots.
> 
> ...


As said earlier..at first you need to become a Sub-Contractor for a local company...plain and simple. It's by far the best way to learn some of the ropes and service levels.

You'll know your capacity after plowing for a couple of years in multiple sized storms, and most of your answers would be answered after the almighty word...experience.

-You stay on top of a job according to the scope of work...trigger, liability, conditions.
-Yes...experience, multiple crews, experience.
-No...Only DOT does that around here from what I understand.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Not truing to piss you or anyone off, but your asking beginner questions. Which leads us all to believe that you have no plowing experience as a professional doing it in a business form. I would go to work as a sub, infect I would see if you can use theiir trucks and equiptment. With such a new nice truck you have, I would bet that there is at least a 30% chance of you eiher hitting something and messing up your truck, or messing up the drive train and frame from not knowing how to properly plow.

Fact is, we could all tell you what the average driver can plow per hour... But our numbers would all be different, and since it would seem like your a beginner, I woulnt expect your numbers to be less than half of what mine are

What the heck is a rotation? Lol. Ummm you normally plow 36-40 hours, sleep for 4 hours then go back out and do clean ups for 8 more hours. Followed by 6 hours sleep, the. You get up to spend time and money fixing broken things and restocking salt before the next storm comes 2 days later and the pattern repeats

Merry christmas - o that's spent in the truck too


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

"What the heck is a rotation? Lol. Ummm you normally plow 36-40 hours, sleep for 4 hours then go back out and do clean ups for 8 more hours. Followed by 6 hours sleep, the. You get up to spend time and money fixing broken things and restocking salt before the next storm comes 2 days later and the pattern repeats."

Elite1msmith you also forgot after plowing the joys of going through workers logs and keep track of everyones hours as well as material you have gone though. All the joys of snow removal


----------



## MidLandscaping (Oct 8, 2007)

Plain and simple.....There is a lot more to running and operating a snow removal and de-icing company then throwing a blade and salter on your truck then start removing snow. Very good suggestions from everyone. The best one...become a sub! Snow removal is not for everyone. Family? What family? LOL. It takes commitment, experience and lots and lots of $$$$$$$$.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Many good points here. Most people do get some experience as subs first. After that, it's still important that you understand what it takes to operate as a manager rather than a sub. Subs don't have to deal with all the everyday activity as the owner or managers do. Their phone is not the one ringing when there's a problem. If your goal is to run a commercial snow business it's important you do you homework, just as you appear to be doing. It takes time, don't rush it. Can someone with no experience jump in and do it? Sure with the proper background I've seen it work. Even though, there is a knack to juggling multiple jobs with priority levels. There are many avenue's to gain the knowledge. Here's one. Good luck!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106543


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I try to never load up my trucks with more than 8 hrs. of work for a 2" storm. That way we get done quick during a little storm. During big storms we are swamped, but it's still manageable. All my trucks this year (so far) have less than 6 hrs on them.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont think he liked how bright the light bulb got.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;1140972 said:


> I try to never load up my trucks with more than 8 hrs. of work for a 2" storm.


Designing an eight hour route based on a 2" snow is a lot.


----------

